# Looking for peptide testers!



## ExtremePeptide (Jan 19, 2011)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/120129-looking-peptide-testers.html


----------



## needtogetaas (Jan 19, 2011)

Cant Beet free products. If I was not so busy I would jump all over this.


----------



## Myosin10 (Jan 20, 2011)

Pretty sweet. Follistatin is gonna be a big item! Someone running that for free is a lucky mo fo!


----------



## Db52280 (Jan 20, 2011)

I can't find any dosing information on Follistatin. Really interested in it though.


----------



## Beejis60 (Jan 20, 2011)

Db52280 said:


> I can't find any dosing information on Follistatin. Really interested in it though.



x2.


----------



## ExtremePeptide (Jan 20, 2011)

Google Follistatin log and you should be able to find somethings out there. I've heard of many researchers testing with 50mcg AM and PM up to...well you know how researchers are lol


----------

